# DC Banshee Pants?



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

I have them in black. They're not slim fit they are kind of baggy and Im 6ft2


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Mine are def not a slim fit.... They're badass thinner style pants for early and late season riding. Could rock em all season with extra layers.

Tight pants can't be comfortable....


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmmm ok. Are they super super baggy or do they fit kinda nice?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Are they worth buying for like 60 bucks?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

they aren't overly baggy so you look like a tool, but baggy is the word i would use to describe them. i paid over 100 for them so yea for 60$ it is worth it. I just recently bought a pair of Nomis pants that are more on the tighter side and since its february shit is starting to go on sale so for 60$ you should have a lot of options.


----------



## meatcigar (Feb 24, 2011)

Has anyone seen these in navy, medium? Cant find them anywhere!!


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

they come on whiskey militia every so often, keep an eye out for that


----------

